# What a gorgeous day...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Mid 40s and sunny. Saw a ton of pheasants, partridge and chickens. Out of all those, only two roosters lets us get within a quarter mile of them... . They will taste good! Time for some rooster pâté and a Manhattan.


----------

